# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Efekti i leshit te fytyres dhe rruajtjes se tij mbi lekuren e fytyres?

## Aragorn I

Hi! 

Me c'kam pare, moderatorja e ktij forumi, Mina, u pergjigjet pyetjeve te shumta ne lidhje me lekuren. Por kjo sikur nuk shkon, une mashkull pyes nje femer mbi leshin e fytyres!? Mgjth, kush di dicka, femer a mashkull, personale a publike mos kini frike po shprehuni.

Desha te di, c'rol luan leshi ne fytyre? Dikush me ka thene se ndihmon lekuren, pasi e mbron ate. Dikush tjeter me ka thene se leshi mbledh mikrobe, dhe kjo nuk eshte e mire per fytyren.

Pra? Dini gje ju?

----------


## Mina

Prania e qimeve ne lekuren e fytyres se meshkujve eshte tregues qe verteton funksionin normal te hormonit pergjegjes. Ne rastet kur lekura e fytyres se meshkujve ngjan me ate te femrave tregon qe dicka nuk shkon. Te hequrit e mjekres eshte ceshtje shijesh. Kush deshiron mund ta lere. Qimet e mjekres jane bartes mikrobesh sikurse edhe floket dhe prania e mikrobeve ne to eshte e paevitueshme. Lekura sherben si barriere per mikrobet keshtuqe nuk perben problem nese vendos te zgjasesh mjekren. Qimja natyrale eshte fiber organike dhe ajroset per mrekulli. Nje shembull per te konceptuar me sakte: Veshjet me fibra natyrale si pambuku, leshi, seta etj., qarkullojne ajer dhe jane me te rekomandueshme se fibrat sintetike te cilat nuk kane aftesi ajrosjeje.

----------


## roza

po per femrat qe jan si ato spanjollet (qe e kan fytyren me shum lesh) a esht e demshme depilimi ??????????  (kot po pys per kuriozitet se un nuk e kam nji problem te till)

----------


## Mina

Zakonisht depilimin e fytyres une nuk e rekomandoj sidomos ne rastin e nje lekure sensibel, pasi ky proces eshte traumatik. E aplikoj vetem ne rastet kur klientet jane persona publike dhe perdorin fondotinte. Nese qimja e fytyres eshte e gjate krijon probleme dhe eshte i paevitueshem depilimi. Por duhet patur parasysh fakti qe produktet e perdorura duhet te jene cilesore sepse fytyra eshte shume delikate. Gjithsesi klientja eshte e lire te beje zgjedhjen e vet, pavaresisht nga sugjerimi im. Edhe nje gje: Depilimi i fytyres nuk behet kategorikisht kur jane perdorur me pare disa produkte me efekte te vecanta sepse ato e bejne lekuren mjaft delikate dhe ky proces le pasoja te pakorrigjueshme.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

_Kam vene re qe shume mosha te reja Shqiptaresh, flas per cunat ne moshen 15 deri ne 20 qe kane mjekerren shume te dendur si ndonje 25-30 vjecar. 

Gjithmon kam menduar se ne Shqiptaret jemi si rrace shume leshator..._

----------


## meekra69

perhsendetje ...
me pelqen tema, andaj dua te pyes nje gje ... jam shume leshatuk ne fytyre dhe ne te shumten e rasteve po me iriton kjo dendesi e madhe e qimeve, gjithashtu dua te ceki se qimet i kam shume te forta ... me duhet ne dy dite te rruhem sepse neqoftese e bej percdo dite atehere e gjithe fytyra me mbushet me puqrra dhe percillet me djegie (zjarmi) . gjithashtu me rroja me eshte e nevojshme shkaku i profesionit qe ushtroj (zyrtar per media) ku cdo dite duhet te jem i rruajtur.

a ka ndonje menyre (krema apo diq tjeter perpos rrezatimeve apo te ngjajshme) per ZBUTJEN apo eliminimin (rrallimin) e qimes ne fytyre

----------


## TikTak

po mer daj ka. laje ftyren tre her mdit me at zbutsin e robave qi vje er tmir. pas i jave e ke qimen si menafsh

----------


## meekra69

> po mer daj ka. laje ftyren tre her mdit me at zbutsin e robave qi vje er tmir. pas i jave e ke qimen si menafsh


eheheheheheh 

po me qene me e la ne fytyren nga 3 here ne dite, atehere nuk do i kishim "fytyrat tona" aq te vrazhda.... eheheheheheh  :arushi:

----------


## [Perla]

> perhsendetje ...
> me pelqen tema, andaj dua te pyes nje gje ... jam shume leshatuk ne fytyre dhe ne te shumten e rasteve po me iriton kjo dendesi e madhe e qimeve, gjithashtu dua te ceki se qimet i kam shume te forta ... me duhet ne dy dite te rruhem sepse neqoftese e bej percdo dite atehere e gjithe fytyra me mbushet me puqrra dhe percillet me djegie (zjarmi) . gjithashtu me rroja me eshte e nevojshme shkaku i profesionit qe ushtroj (zyrtar per media) ku cdo dite duhet te jem i rruajtur.
> 
> a ka ndonje menyre (krema apo diq tjeter perpos rrezatimeve apo te ngjajshme) per ZBUTJEN apo eliminimin (rrallimin) e qimes ne fytyre


Pershendetje .

Nuk e di sesa mund te te vij ne ndihme, gjithesesi po te jap disa keshilla.

Dendesia e qimeve ne fytyre ka te beje me hormonet (megjithese kjo eshte nje ceshtje biologjike qe s'ke c'ti besh)  atehere do te keshilloja te merreshe me ate qe mund te ndreqesh.
Perderisa thua qe pas rruajtjes lekura te behet me pucra ,do te thote qe lekura te acarohet shume nga brisku , mos e mos e perdor me shume se dy here nje brisk, zgjidh nje skume rroje cilesore ( te keshilloj gillete blue ) dhe si after shave dicka po prap cilesore, e perseri do te keshilloja gillete. After shave ( ata cilesoret) jane te ndare sipas llojit te fytyres, ne rastin tend te duhet dicka qe disifekton lekuren dhe parandalon irritimet. 

Per problemin e dendesise se teper te qimeve do te keshilloja qe ne vend te briskut (nqs ke mundesi) perdorni makine per pastrimin e lekures. Ato qe i eleminojne ne thellesi , qimet vonojne te dalin serisht dhe nuk jane aq te dendura (kjo ne menyre graduale),makinat nuk jane faktore acarues ,por serisht mund te te krijohen pucera. perseri do te keshilloja solucionet e mesiperme dhe nuk besoj te kesh problemi deri sa lekura  te mesohet me keto cikle.

Mund te perdoresh edhe nje krem Nivea For Men i dal se fundmi, per te parandaluar irritimin dhe per ta mbajtur lekuren te bute ( jo te ashper eshte ideja).

Shpresoj te te hyne ne pune keshillat. Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## xfiles

Personalisht, po jap nje opinion jo profesional, mendoj se nese kemi qime ne fytyre, per diçka sherbejne ato me siguri, e jo thjesht si tregues i funksionimit te rregullt te hormonit mashkullor.

Tani, me siguri rruajtja e acaron dhe e fishk lekuren dhe e kam bezdi, po dhe ta lesh te gjate(them e gjate 1 cm gjatesi) fillon e djersin e kruhesh , dmth behet bezdi. Une zgjedh ti heq me makine dmth ti shkurtoj deri ne 1-2 mm.

Per sa i perket nje pyetjes se dikjt me lart qe tha se cunat 15-20 e kane mjekrren e dendur, a eshte kjo veçori e shqiptareve?
Aspak, nuk do thoja fare se jemi leshatore,
me kujtohet fare mire kur isha 15-20 vjeç, shumica kishte nje mjeker te pershatshme per moshen, por kishte dhe nga ata qe i kishin vene briskun qe sapo i kishte dale pushi dhe rruajtja e hershme ndikon ne dendesine e mjekrres dhe zhvillimin e parakohshem te saj.

Kam perdor ekskluzivisht vetem makinen per te heq mjekrren deri ne 18 vjeç, aty pastaj me presionin e shokeve dhe te shoqeve i vura briskun, hiqe me thane se dukesh si zhuls(mjekerr e rralle e bute dhe gjys bjonde  :ngerdheshje: , tamam zhul)

----------


## [Perla]

> me kujtohet fare mire kur isha 15-20 vjeç, shumica kishte nje mjeker te pershatshme per moshen, por kishte dhe nga ata qe i kishin vene briskun qe sapo i kishte dale pushi dhe rruajtja e hershme ndikon ne dendesine e mjekrres dhe zhvillimin e parakohshem te saj.


Eshte e vertete !

----------


## meekra69

> Pershendetje .
> 
> Nuk e di sesa mund te te vij ne ndihme, gjithesesi po te jap disa keshilla.
> 
> Dendesia e qimeve ne fytyre ka te beje me hormonet (megjithese kjo eshte nje ceshtje biologjike qe s'ke c'ti besh)  atehere do te keshilloja te merreshe me ate qe mund te ndreqesh.
> Perderisa thua qe pas rruajtjes lekura te behet me pucra ,do te thote qe lekura te acarohet shume nga brisku , mos e mos e perdor me shume se dy here nje brisk, zgjidh nje skume rroje cilesore ( te keshilloj gillete blue ) dhe si after shave dicka po prap cilesore, e perseri do te keshilloja gillete. After shave ( ata cilesoret) jane te ndare sipas llojit te fytyres, ne rastin tend te duhet dicka qe disifekton lekuren dhe parandalon irritimet. 
> 
> Per problemin e dendesise se teper te qimeve do te keshilloja qe ne vend te briskut (nqs ke mundesi) perdorni makine per pastrimin e lekures. Ato qe i eleminojne ne thellesi , qimet vonojne te dalin serisht dhe nuk jane aq te dendura (kjo ne menyre graduale),makinat nuk jane faktore acarues ,por serisht mund te te krijohen pucera. perseri do te keshilloja solucionet e mesiperme dhe nuk besoj te kesh problemi deri sa lekura  te mesohet me keto cikle.
> 
> ...


FALEMINDERIT per ofrim te keshillave ...


mos e merr per te keq, por te gjitha preparatet per fytyre i perdor shume dhe ate me te rejat qe gjinden ne tregun tone (por edhe nga shtetet perendimore) por nuk kam hasur ne ndonje permiresim (zbutje) te qimes se mjekrres. 
perpos tjerash, une rruhem cdo here kur bej dush apo edhe pasi te bej dushin per arsye se qimja dhe lekura me zbuten me shume dhe rruarjen e kaloj pa dhimbje e irritim te lekures (kryesisht te qafes)... mirepor prap se prap po them se nuk me shkon gjysma e dites dhe qimet fillojne te rriten dhe pastaj fillon skuqja e pjeses se qafes dhe vazhdon me djegie. 


pyes forumin apo edhe ata meshkuj qe kane perdorur ndonje preparat per zbutjen apo edhe eliminimin (e pjeserishem) e qimeve irrituese te fytyres, te me tregoje se si t`a anashkaloj kete qeshtje (s`mund t`a quaj problem sepse e vetmja zgjidhje momentale eshte te vazhdoj proceduren e rruarjes si e kam bere deri me sot)...

faleminderit per keshilla

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

e he pune leshit dhe kja pune, hajt kalofshi mire

----------


## eldonel

> FALEMINDERIT per ofrim te keshillave ...
> 
> 
> mos e merr per te keq, por te gjitha preparatet per fytyre i perdor shume dhe ate me te rejat qe gjinden ne tregun tone (por edhe nga shtetet perendimore) por nuk kam hasur ne ndonje permiresim (zbutje) te qimes se mjekrres. 
> perpos tjerash, une rruhem cdo here kur bej dush apo edhe pasi te bej dushin per arsye se qimja dhe lekura me zbuten me shume dhe rruarjen e kaloj pa dhimbje e irritim te lekures (kryesisht te qafes)... mirepor prap se prap po them se nuk me shkon gjysma e dites dhe qimet fillojne te rriten dhe pastaj fillon skuqja e pjeses se qafes dhe vazhdon me djegie. 
> 
> 
> pyes forumin apo edhe ata meshkuj qe kane perdorur ndonje preparat per zbutjen apo edhe eliminimin (e pjeserishem) e qimeve irrituese te fytyres, te me tregoje se si t`a anashkaloj kete qeshtje (s`mund t`a quaj problem sepse e vetmja zgjidhje momentale eshte te vazhdoj proceduren e rruarjes si e kam bere deri me sot)...
> 
> faleminderit per keshilla


A mund te ju largohesh briskut dhe ta perdoresh vetem makinen per shkak te profesionit te pyes ?
Per mikrrobe mendimi im eshte qe nese i rrin gati mjekrres larjes se saj numri i mikrrobeve eshte dukshem me i vogel .
Dikush e permedi kruarjen eshte ne fillim derisa te mesohet fetyra tani s kruhet ma s paraqet problem .
Pershendetje

----------


## meekra69

:xx: 


> A mund te ju largohesh briskut dhe ta perdoresh vetem makinen per shkak te profesionit te pyes ?
> Per mikrrobe mendimi im eshte qe nese i rrin gati mjekrres larjes se saj numri i mikrrobeve eshte dukshem me i vogel .
> Dikush e permedi kruarjen eshte ne fillim derisa te mesohet fetyra tani s kruhet ma s paraqet problem .
> Pershendetje


nuk eshte problemi se puqrrat me dalin nga PAPASTERTIA apo nga lekura e yndyrshme por problemi eshte se qimet e fytyres i kam shume te forta dhe po shikohen nga nje afersi me e madhe mund te verehen se NE NJE RRENJE te rritura jane DY OSE EDHE TRE QIME te cilat me siguri qe sjellin problemin e fortesise se qimes e sidomos ne rruarjen ne kahje te kundert te rritjes se kahjes se qimes atehere me paraqiten puqrrat si dhe (supozoj) carje te vendit te rrenjes (cdo here flas per pjesen e fytit ku lekura eshte me e holle) te cilat pasojen edhe me pika gjaku (jo nga prerjet e briskut)...

ndersa sa i perket makinave nuk me jane te ndonje ndihmese sepse me shkulin qimet...   :masaker: 

PYETJA ime eshte se A EKZISTON NDONJE PREPARAT (kreme apo diq tjeter) PER TE RRALLUAR QIMET IRRITUESE TE FYTYRES APO ME KONKRETISHT QIMET NE FYT (perfundi mjekrres)...

shpresoj qe isha pak me i kjarte ... pra ju lutem nese di dikush ndonje keshille te me ndihmoje...  :rrotullo syte:

----------

